# 60163 Tornado



## -Oy- (Mar 30, 2018)

A lovely looking visitor to the East Lancs Railway this afternoon.

1. Exiting the tunnel at Summerseat






2. At Rawtenstall





3. At Townsend Fold


----------



## -Oy- (Apr 3, 2018)

Well I liked it lol


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 3, 2018)

Very nice photos. Such a bright and shiny train. I can see the engineer peeking out of the window and maybe someone behind him.


----------



## -Oy- (Apr 3, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Very nice photos. Such a bright and shiny train. I can see the engineer peeking out of the window and maybe someone behind him.



Thanks 

Tornado is a new build steam loco - built new from scratch and started running in 2010.


----------

